# Original GTO Engine vs Grand Prix 400



## EP Goat (Dec 18, 2008)

If all things were equal for 2 1969 GTO's but 1 had the original engine and the other had a 69 Grand Prix 400 in it, what should the price difference be?

Thanks.:confused


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Depends on the rest of the car, if it's just a parts car or driver, maybe not much. If it's a concourse frame off RAM Air IV car, it could make a significant difference.


----------



## SPDMETL (Apr 30, 2011)

Is it the "original" engine or a "correct" one? To Me, the engine the car was born with is valuable; anything else is just a replacement.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I was talking to Jim Wangers at a show and he was looking at my '67 convert, and told me to be careful and not blow up the original engine.....it made about a ten grand difference. But this was 2 years ago (when the car was worth more) and it's a convertible that's more or less all original. In terms of resale, it can make a big difference. In the real world, you can get a non numbers matching GTO much cheaper, and they are every bit as much fun if not more so to drive.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

actually before the vin was stamped on the block, any block casting with the correct date and engine code would be correct. (like used in 67 or earlier)


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

......unless you have the protect-o-plate, which has the original, born with engine number. I have this issue with my '65 GTO...It has a correct date block, but it's a WT instead of the original WS, and the EUN is of course, non-matching with my P-O-P.....


----------

